# What color is MTD blower?



## 10 fingers

I'm trying to ID the paint color of my blower. I know its red but it seems it isn't that simple. The model number is 317E661E118 and serial number is 1H066B0072. It was bought from Sam's club. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## micah68kj

Here ya go. Hope this helps.

Paint Color Chart


----------



## GustoGuy

10 fingers said:


> I'm trying to ID the paint color of my blower. I know its red but it seems it isn't that simple. The model number is 317E661E118 and serial number is 1H066B0072. It was bought from Sam's club.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> View attachment 56682


Dupicolor Ford high temp Red engine enamel is a great match plus it is oil and heat resistant.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

When I re-did my 826, I used international Harvester Red. Readily available, and has lasted a long time.


----------



## Snow_Master_G

*How old is UR machine?*

When did U buy UR machine? Bought mine in 1997, model number 317e644e129. Did the suggestion to use Duplicolor Ford high temp red engine enamel (DE1605) match UR machine?
Thanks,
Donald


----------

